# Mic question.



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

What do you guys think of a Shure Beta 58a as a stage mic - I have a powerful voice with lots of range. Will be using it as a lead for blues and country, and harmony (typically high) in an alt country band.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I love my Beta 58, some don't like it because they say it sounds 'shrill', I don't agree with them. I love the clarity and response of a Beta 58 over the regular 58, although I have have used both a million times, I just prefer the Beta. 

Regards


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I like the Beta 58's sound, but you have to be careful with how you use it. The Beta 58 doesn't like a monitor DIRECTLY behind it. It will feedback. You need to place your monitors to the sides and toe them in. This may or may not be a deal-breaker for you.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I like the Beta 58's sound, but you have to be careful with how you use it. The Beta 58 doesn't like a monitor DIRECTLY behind it. It will feedback. You need to place your monitors to the sides and toe them in. This may or may not be a deal-breaker for you.


It's a super cardioid though so the polar pattern is much tighter than that of a regular 58 which is more prone to feedback from all sides.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

No monitors most of the time, and when in use, they are angled.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> It's a super cardioid though so the polar pattern is much tighter than that of a regular 58 which is more prone to feedback from all sides.


That's only towards the front. It's rear feedback-rejection is weird. The SM58 can have a really hot monitor right behind it and be fine.

b-nads - sounds like your situation shouldn't be an issue, so yeah, I say go for it! I like the sound of them, but I found the stages we were playing lent themselves to having monitors right behind the mic stands, so I only use SM58s and Sennheiser 835s now.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > It's a super cardioid though so the polar pattern is much tighter than that of a regular 58 which is more prone to feedback from all sides.
> ...


How does the Sennheiser compare to the 58?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> How does the Sennheiser compare to the 58?


Pretty equal. I find it a bit clearer in the mids, and more going on in the low-end, but overall very similar performance. I needed a another mic and got the Sennheiser used cheap, so I was pleasantly surprised to find that I liked the way it sounded. AFAIK the e835 is an L&M-only model.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

If you find the regular 58 a bit muffled in the top end, try an AKG D5. I've got two of them now.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys. I got one in mint shape for a good price - I'm gonna try it on stage and do some recording at home with it to see how I like it...if it doesn't work out I'll step up to an AKG or a e945.

Brent


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

After years and years using sm58s, I went through a lot of research and comparison and land on the Sennheiser e945. I like its clarity in the highs, the overall balance, and the less dramatic proximity effect than the 58. Dig.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

After years and years using sm58s, I went through a lot of research and comparison and land on the Sennheiser e945. I like its clarity in the highs, the overall balance, and the less dramatic proximity effect than the 58. Dig.


----------

